# will pea gravel hurt his paws?



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I am so fed up of trying to keep my lawn looking nice and as we only have a small garden I'm thinking of turning it into a courtyard garden.

I'm thinking of putting pavers down and then having pea gravel around the slabs so it looks a bit more like a gravel garden.But firstly I need to know- Will the pea gravel hurt Samson's paws? Has anyone else got this in their garden?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We had a totally gravelled garden with a mini schnauzer. Made no difference to her. We used a bigger stone than pea gravel tho, the theory being that cats won't use it as a litter tray!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

If I use bigger stones he will keep putting them in his mouth! He doesn't do it with the tiny pea gravel stones by side of house. Will he be able to run on it ok?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When I take Molly to the inside dog park they have gravel in the pee,poo area and she is fine with it. She doesn't eat it either which is weird cause she has to put everything in her mouth.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The only thing you may find is he may bring a lot of it inside when he has mucky paws after muddy walks, you may have to clean if off his paws, other than that I'm sure it would be ok.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ooooh I've just found grass protection mesh. You lay it over grass and it grows through. That would stop him digging!!! Looks cheaper optio n too!


----------



## psfalcon (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a small back yard with a courtyard layout that sounds a lot like what you are thinking of doing. My walkways have spaced out flagstone steps and the rest is light colored pea gravel. My 7 mo old poo doesn't seem to mind the gravel since they are rounded stones. She, like me, will step from flagstone to flagstone but she runs through the gravel stones with no hesitation. She loves to lie on the gravel. It is quicker to dry than the grass and mulch areas, cooler, and she squiggles down on it and lies there a lot. Note: be sure to lay 'crush' before putting in the pathway stones.


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

I have just recently put an artificial lawn down, and actually looks very realistic and needs hardly any maintenance. So far Harley hasn't tied digging and best of all no muddy paws !!


----------

